# Historic Alfa's at Goodwood



## WHIZZER

A superb line up of historic vehicles will add to the action brought by Alfa Romeo to this year's Goodwood Festival of Speed 2013 (11-14 July).

Alongside the dynamic UK debut of the Alfa 4C, show-goers will be able to see six examples from the Alfa Romeo Museum including the stunning 33 Stradale, the spiritual predecessor of the Alfa 4C.










The full line-up of historic cars planned for the Goodwood Festival of Speed is as follows:

8C 2900B Speciale tipo "Le Mans" (1938) 
Gran Premio Tipo 159 "Alfetta" (1951) 
2000 Sportiva (1954) 
33 Stradale prototipo (1967) 
1750 GT Am (1970) 
33 TT 12 (1975)









This year Alfa Romeo celebrates the 50th anniversary of Autodelta, its official racing division established in March 1963, and the 90th anniversary of the 'Quadrifoglio Verde', the legendary symbol that has identified some of Alfa Romeo's sportiest models.

Bringing everything right up to date is the Alfa 4C, the 'Launch Edition' of which was given its world première at the Geneva Motor Show earlier this year. Made in Italy, the Alfa 4C represents the true essence of a sports car, embodying the authentic values of the Alfa Romeo brand: Italian style, performance and technical excellence, offering maximum driving satisfaction in total safety.

Powered by a new all-aluminium, direct-injection, 240hp 1750cc turbo petrol engine, developing 350Nm of torque, the implemented state-of-the-art technical and technological solutions push the Alfa 4C to reach real supercar performance, as demonstrated by a weight/power ratio of less than 4kg per hp.

"We're so excited to be showcasing Alfa Romeo's future at Goodwood with the Alfa 4C, but it's equally important to us that we give festival goers a taste of our history too. Alfa's heritage is so valuable to the company - it's part of our DNA. You only have to look at the 33 Stradale and the 4C to see that amazing lineage,' said Damien Dally, Head of Brand at Alfa Romeo UK.


----------

